# Classical Music Analysis



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am searching an analysis of J.S.Bach, Beethoven and Mozart's compositional analyisis. Where do i find them? 

Your help in this regard will be very useful...

Thanks in advance....

Sree


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

There is no one universally accepted method of analyzing Classical music, let alone 'classical'. But an exceptionally good starting point would be Charles Rosen's _The Classical Style: Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven_. It was first published over 30 years ago and has been in print, so far as I know, ever since. Robert Erickson's _The Structure of Music: A Listener's Guide_ is concerned principally with "melody and counterpoint," and was highly praised by Virgil Thomson. Jan La Rue's _Guidelines for Style Analysis: A Comprehensive Outline of Basic Principles for the Analysis of Musical Style_ is thicker reading, but more expansive thna the others.

There are kazillions of analysis books; these are simply three fairly common ones. probably to be found in any decent academic music library, which may give you a good beginning....


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Dear LvB,

Thanks you very much for your reply... I will surly read these books and get back to you... 
Cheers!!!


----------

